# Medir la velocidad a un objeto que pasa



## monohm (Abr 29, 2008)

Saludos, quisiera saber cual es una forma precisa de medir la velocidad de una bola plastica de 6mm de diametro que puede desplazarse a velocidades entre 10 y 300 m/s

Se me ocurre, dos barreras distanciadas una longitud prudente y un programa implementado en un microcontrolador para el calculo que realmente es simple... la parte del display realmente no es complicada.

Lo que me interesa que me aconsejen es de que tipo pueden ser los sensores, en que disposicion y mas o menos el costo....

Gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

Si lo que necesitas es absoluta presicion, yo te recomendaria una barrera laser.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2008)

Con una simple barrera de infrarrojos, un diodo led y un fotodiodo  o fototransistor.
Tambien puedes utilizar un optoacoplador de ranura con un transistor y poco mas.

Como si lo quieres hacer con dos diodos led, uno como emisor y otro como receptor polarizado al reves(fotovoltaica).

Lo ideal es hacer pasar la bolita por un tubo o guia para que corte el haz de forma precisa.
Se debe evitar que incida la luz directamente, con penunbra ya no da problemas.

No es necesario utilizar micro, puedes utilizar contadores y algo de logica.

Para empezar
http://www.mrollins.com/irled3.html

Por cierto si tienes un raton de bola viejo lo tienes todo, diodo emisor y 2 fotodiodos receptores. Segun que modelo estan en una misma capsula


----------



## monohm (May 3, 2008)

Les agradezco por sus respuestas, pero sigo con un problema y es el siguiente:
No es posible guiar la bola por un tubo preciso ya que la friccion la haria perder velocidad, por lo tanto es necesario implementar unas barreras un poco amplificadoras y eso es lo que me tiene pensando...

Tambien se me habia ocurrido poner un diodo IR emitiendo y otro apuntando en la misma direccion para obtener el reflejo cuando la bola pase...

para una idea mas clara les dejo éste video que realmente es a lo que se quiere llegar:

YouTube - Well R8 chrono and can shoot


----------



## pepechip (May 3, 2008)

Hola 
Puedes crear 2 barreras, cuanto mas distancia esten separadas mas presicion tendras. 
Cada barrera la puedes hacer con varios emisores-receptores colocados en serie, deveras de poner el numero necesario y a la separacion justa para que por lo menos uno detecte la bola.


----------



## monohm (May 3, 2008)

Pero entonces como lo haría? si pudieras darme una descripcion mas detallada de la ubicación de los emisores y receptores... tambien me gustaria obtener ideas de que esquema de circuito montar para la detección de los flancos.... ahi poco a poco se va concretando la idea. Gracias


----------



## PICMIND (May 3, 2008)

Hola,

Creo que lo que realmente te da lidia es el diseño mecanico.

Puedes hacer un corredor en madera o plastico u otro material y poner en cada extremo un diodo IR y un fotodiodo a modo de barrera.

Cuando la bola pase por el primer sensor activarás el TRM0 como temporizador y cuando llegue al seugndo sensor, lo deshabilitas y depsués haces el calculo y listo ya tienes la velocidad.

Te aconsejo que los diodos vayan incrustados en las paredes del corredor para que no obstruyan a la bola durante su recorrido.

Tambien puedes usar varios sensores a lo largo del corredor, es cuestion de gustos y depende tambien de la precision que necesites.

Espero haber colaborado en algo.

SUERTE


----------



## monohm (May 3, 2008)

gracias PICMIND en realidad la duda que tengo es si un solo LED infrarrojo me sirve? ya que seria una sola linea y la bola podria pasar por un lado de esa linea... no tengo muy claro que tanto puede detectar el receptor infrarrojo al pasar la bola... 

Aqui pongo un ejemplo de la idea que tengo acerca de un emisor y receptor infrarrojo y de la situación que creo que seria un problema cuando la bola pasa por fuera del haz de luz infrarroja... si estoy equivocado me corrigen por favor

http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=velocidad6mmaq5.jpg


----------



## pepechip (May 3, 2008)

segun tu dibujo deveras de poner aproximadamente 10 emisores y recectores para que por cualquier angulo que pase la bola sea detectada.


----------



## jotasmall (May 3, 2008)

creo que debes usar un sistema de respuesta rapida, pero para eso necesitas una especie de anillos con sensores IR enlazados entre si, asi a traviesas ambos estando alineados y cuando la bola pase por ambos agujeros tienes ...,  me parece que lo primordial es el tiempo de respuesta de tus sensores.


----------



## pepechip (May 4, 2008)

tambien puedes poner un solo detector y un solo emisor de infrarrojos. Entre ambos puedes poner un trozo de madera o plastico con distintos orificios con la inclinacion justa para que la luz coincida en el detector.
Cuando pase la bola te bajara la amplitud de la señal generada por el fototransistor.

Tal y como lo he dibujado te puede resultar complicado realizar los agujeros con la inclinacion exacta, pero solo pretendia darte el principio de funcionamiento.

Para la realizacion practica puedes utilizar el CYN70, el cual lleva el emisor y receptor en el mismo encapsulado, y en frente de este poner una parabola (puedes utilizar un tubo de PVC con papel de aluminio en su parte de abajo).
Deveras de calcular la distancia exacta a la que colocar el CYN70, con objeto de que cualquier elemento que atraviese dicha parabola consiga variar la amplitud del fototransistor.


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

He estado haciendo algunas pruebas con el CYN70 y no he obtenido buenos resultados.
Mejor utiliza un emisor laser y fototransistor. 
Con este metodo puedes realizar la barrera del tamaño que desees, y graduando la inclinacion del laser puedes ajustarlo para que entre cada haz de luz haya una distanca inferior a 5 mm.


----------



## monohm (May 6, 2008)

Hola PEPECHIP la idea del laser está perfecta y se puede rear una barrera realmente efiiente... ahora quisiera saber que fototransistor usar...

Muchas gracias por los aportes de todos los que han participado hasta ahora

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

Puedes utilizar el fotototransistor, fotodiodo, LDR que tengas a mano.
Afinando un poco mas. En lugar de conectar el laser y el fototransistor tal y como lo he dibujado, puedes ponerlos justamente debajo del espejo, raspando un poco la pintura de este para dejar pasar la luz. 

De esa forma te quedan protegidos contra el polvo, y a la vez puedes conseguir mayor numero de rebotes de la luz.


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

Si quieres podemos continuar con el proyecto, ami me interesaria implentar uno.

Dicho circuito puede servir para medir la velocidad de una bola de plastico, una pelota de tenis, una pelota de futbol, una bala de un rifle, un coche, un puñetazo, etc, etc. 

Te comentare como he pensado su realizacion:

utilizar el microcontrolador 16F84 junto con un display de 6 digitos, en donde la unidad de medida sera el microsegundo, con objeto de tener una buena resolucion.

Las barreras se pueden separar a una distancia de 10cm, asi para el ejemplo de tu bola de una velocidad de 10m/s el display marcaria 333useg, y para la velocidad de 300m/s marcara un tiempo de 10.000useg.

El dato reflejado en el display permanecera indefinidamente en pantalla, hasta el momento que otro objeto atraviese las barreras.

El mostrar el tiempo en pantalla es facil, pero el representar directamente la velocidad en m/seg  o en Km/h  no se me ocurre ahora mismo la forma de hacerlo.

Para utilizar como unidad de medida el useg me surgen algunas dudas. Si el cristal utilizado por el pic es de 4Mhz lo que se puede hacer es guardar el tiempo en 3 registros (habra que sumar tambien el tiempo que emplea el micro para actualizar los datos), y una vez que el objeto halla atravesado las 2 barreras se cogeran los datos de los 3 registros y se pasaran al display.

Si utilizaramos el metodo de ir incrementando el tiempo sobre 6 registros de los 6 digitos necesitariamos un cristal de como minimo 20Mhz, y es posible que incluso me quede corto.


----------



## monohm (May 6, 2008)

PEPECHIP, tu idea está muy buena, has tenido en cuenta ya varios aspectos en los cuales habia pensado como la escala de tiempo y el cristal que se deriva de ese punto.

Por mi parte trabajaré con un microcontrolador de la familia HC08 de Motorola, depronto un QY4 o un JK8 ya que es con los unicos que tengo experiencia y se me facilita mas la programacion.

estamos en contacto para seguir avanzando con este proyecto. Me parece interesante seguir proponiendo ideas y experiencias por aquí ya que otras personas pueden aprender y tomar ideas de ésto.
Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 7, 2008)

Podemos modular la tension aplicada al laser, con objeto de ponerle un filtro a la fotocelula y que no le afecte la luz ambiente, pero si queremos tener una presicion de 1useg abra que utilizar una frecuencia de varios Mhz. Para detectar dicha frecuencia no se si se podra utlizar el decodificador de tonos 567.
En principio yo lo que hare sera meter la fotocelula dentro de un pequeño tubo, el cual tenga la misma longitud que el laser, con objeto de ue solo le llegue la luz suministrada por el laser.

Yo el proyecto quisisiera realizarlo con el 16F84 que es el que mejor controlo.
Tengo previsto aprender a programar en Ccs, pero por lo pronto seguire trabajando en assembler. 
A medida que balla realizando avances ire subiendo datos y fotografias.


----------



## monohm (May 7, 2008)

PEPECHIP con respecto a lo de mostrar la velocidad en el display en vez del tiempo simplemente es programar un calculo de velocidad en funcion del tiempo medido y la distancia que hay entre las barreras... de esa forma sería como yo lo haria.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 7, 2008)

si si, eso con lapiz y papel es muy facil hacerlo, pero hacer el programa para que lo realice el micro es algo mas complejo.
Posiblemente si viera algun programa que realizara algo parecido comprenderia la forma de actuar.


----------

